# Iphone 5 uber driver app time out?



## scott (Jul 25, 2014)

As the title reads 
My uber driver app wants to go offline if I'm on Another app like uber net. 
Is there something I can adjust on my phone to stop this?


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

that doesnt sound good at all


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

It doesn't happen for over 5 minutes and then all you have to do is click "stay on line"


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Sprint ?


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

My Carrier is T-Mobile. Does Carrier make a difference you think?


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

It happens on my iphone too, I just click to stay on line. I was thinking it was a Sprint thing.


----------



## scott (Jul 25, 2014)

Mine is att
I know I can tap stay online every 5 minutes 
But if I'm listening to pandora, emailing and noodling through google it really gets on my nerves.!


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Not aware of any fix--guess you should have kept the old phone! Sorry My usage is short and sweet, text, email check, stock check and I listen to radio.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Sorry, meant to ask if you asked your Uber support team if a fix?


----------



## scott (Jul 25, 2014)

Not yet Bill
Figured I'd check with our experts first.


----------

